# UBER DRIVER STRUGGLES WITH PASSENGER WHO GRABS AT WHEEL



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://abc7news.com/amp/uber-driver-struggles-with-passenger-who-grabs-at-wheel/5101260/




SACRAMENTO, California - It was not a great night on the road for a California Uber driver who had only one arm to use to keep a passenger from going for his steering wheel.

Dax Castro posted a dashcam recording of his struggle with a man sitting in his front seat.

According to Castro on Facebook, the ordeal took place as he was driving the passenger to a downtown Sacramento location, all while traveling at freeway speeds.

"You gotta let go, man!" Castro told the passenger.

In response, the unidentified passenger told Castro, "You gotta trust me, brother," and "I love you, brother."

Castro is then seen slowing the vehicle down while trying to keep the man away from the wheel.

The post went on to mention that the passenger was later arrested after registering a 0.19 blood alcohol content.

I almost died last night! FR! Picked up this crazy passenger from @cornerpocketsportsbar that tried to grab the steering wheel while we're on the freeway doing 65! So glad I had my dash cam @vantrue_official and that np one was hurt! In the end he was arrested and given a Breathalyzer and blew a point .19! @cornerpocketsportsbar #overserved

Stupid thing was that had he thrown up in my car I would have gotten a $250 cleaning fee but because he only tried to kill me I get nothing had to go home early lost $200 in earnings for the night! 
But obviously I'm thankful that I'm alive.

#uber #drunk #fullmoon #uberdriver #crazy #suicide #attemptedmurder


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

The driver was lucky that he was a big guy and had a strong arm. He also had nerves of steel as most would've freaked out. Can you imagine what would've happened had it been a tiny ant?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Another nightmare scenario that drivers potentially face with every pax.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I've had this happen. Some drunk restaurant manager who started quizzing me on the menu of his restaurant, then he just grabbed the wheel with no warning. Drunks are a PIA.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

This is why you don’t let people sit in the front! Especially drunks!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Build the wall.


----------



## Johnnycash362 (Dec 3, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Another nightmare scenario that drivers potentially face with every pax.


What the **** is a pax ? I seriously hate that name for passenger


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Johnnycash362 said:


> What the @@@@ is a pax ? I seriously hate that name for passenger


It just means passenger. Type "my passenger" fifty times or so and you'll be typing pax too.


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://abc7news.com/amp/uber-driver-struggles-with-passenger-who-grabs-at-wheel/5101260/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea report the pax and uber says, "don't worry to will never get matched up again!"

Jee thanks uber


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Johnnycash362 said:


> What the @@@@ is a pax ? I seriously hate that name for passenger


A Pox that orders transportation through apps provided by rapacious companies who take outrageous advantage of their drivers?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Johnnycash362 said:


> What the @@@@ is a pax ? I seriously hate that name for passenger


I seriously think you should write a song about the injustice of referring to passengers as pax.


----------



## Johnnycash362 (Dec 3, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I seriously think you should write a song about the injustice of referring to passengers as pax.


I don't like it . It sounds stupid as hell


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://abc7news.com/amp/uber-driver-struggles-with-passenger-who-grabs-at-wheel/5101260/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This sort of thing justifies *not* having an onboard camera around.

'In other news, the body of a man was found by the side of the road, sources say that his blood/alcohol level were 0.19. The man is listed as being in critical condition.' No witnesses.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Johnnycash362 said:


> What the @@@@ is a pax ? I seriously hate that name for passenger


"Pax" is short for _*paxhole*_.


Johnnycash362 said:


> I don't like it . It sounds stupid as hell


Because you're probably a pax.


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

Johnnycash362 said:


> What the @@@@ is a pax ? I seriously hate that name for passenger


is paxhole better?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Acheese11 said:


> is paxhole better?


Probably not for him, but it does describe a lot of passengers pax pretty well. Also passenger just takes too long to type especially when you're responding on a phone.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Dude _seriously _needs a custodial sentence mandating time inside a psychiatric facility until he no longer hears the demons. We are looking at some seriously deep seeded issues here...


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> Dude _seriously _needs a custodial sentence mandating time inside a psychiatric facility until he no longer hears the demons. We are looking at some seriously deep seeded issues here...


But we're ok if we've been seeing a Demon around here right?...RIGHT?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

For me, that ride would end at the next available offramp. Preferably in the middle of nowhere. There is only one pilot in my car. You can try to navigate, but you touch my controls, you are out the door.

Edit - after watching the video, nope. That ride ends as quickly as I can pull over safely. Followed quickly by a 911 call.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It's very important to call 911 after throwing them out like that. If they got hit by a car stumbling along the side of the highway that's on you.

However throwing them out and immediately calling 911 protects you.


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

That's scary


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

https://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2019/01/23/passenger-grabs-steering-wheel-uber-dashcam-mxp-vpx.hln


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Nick781 said:


>


The guy made a huge mistake. You need to tell the guy to stop and stop him hit the 911 button, call 911 and pull over, turn the car off and take the key out of the ignition and tell the police it's an emergency and if he gets out he's going to run into the road and get killed and cause a major car accident.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Here he is without the blur lol. Funny how the disco lights (illegal) stopped the party and things go ham
https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-uber-passenger-arrested-20190124-story.html%3foutputType=amp


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Johnnycash362 said:


> What the @@@@ is a pax ? I seriously hate that name for passenger


Then say rider. It's a rider app so that's what I call them.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Johnnycash362 said:


> What the @@@@ is a pax ? I seriously hate that name for passenger


Are you a pax.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Johnnycash362 said:


> What the @@@@ is a pax ? I seriously hate that name for passenger


Just add the (hole) and it will make more sense.



BurgerTiime said:


> Here he is without the blur lol. Funny how the disco lights (illegal) stopped the party and things go ham
> https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-uber-passenger-arrested-20190124-story.html%3foutputType=amp


I love it according to the info in the video the rider was arrested for suspicion of driving under the influence, lol. I love it that is only fair.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Johnnycash362 said:


> I don't like it . It sounds stupid as hell


So write a song about it Jim Morrison." Mr Mojo risin. A dim pax on the Horizon. Ted Bundy gave him a ride, on Taylor Mountain he died. Burma Shave.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Z129 said:


> It just means passenger. Type "my passenger" fifty times or so and you'll be typing pax too.


If "pax" bothers Johnnycash362, then the local abbreviation for lacrosse will give our SoCal friend a brain cramp; LAX

lmao...



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's very important to call 911 after throwing them out like that. If they got hit by a car stumbling along the side of the highway that's on you.
> 
> However throwing them out and immediately calling 911 protects you.


Nothing protects you nowadays. Innocence must be proven to the court of public opinion.

And that is no easy feat for most of us.

A small e.g.; after taking four days off for bereavement, I logged on to find I was suspended that very morning for alleged impairment. Zero details provided to me and all dash cam footage rejected as Uber will never identify the complainant. 59 hours after the complaint, and 56 hours from my knowledge of the suspension, I was reactivated WITHOUT resolutions.

I ask you this: Did Uber wait 90+ hours to suspend the app for an impaired driver?? Or....
Did the pax think everyone was safer if the impaired driver had 4 days to continue driving in hopes of sobering up while avoiding vehicular manslaughter?

With today's volatile society, being just and correct in your actions will struggle against much noisier hyperbolic opposition to you, the SJW's flavor of the month for public shaming.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://abc7news.com/amp/uber-driver-struggles-with-passenger-who-grabs-at-wheel/5101260/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find slamming their head into dashboard helps.

Worked better with steel dashes.

.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

A note from Dara, the driver was totally at fault by not surrendering control of HIS vehicle to the passenger, Uber driver’s are to give 100% customer service to passengers regardless of drivers personal feelings towards passenger.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Video would have ended in 8 seconds after 2 loud pops were heard.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

and people wonder why I hate being skinny and constantly obsess about putting on big muscle and weight. I've been at it for 10 years but I think I'm finally making progress. Would have happened much sooner if these stupid rates weren't so low. I'm merely enacting a plan I've had for a long time now. I just needed the money.


----------

